# Red 'night lights'



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, so this may be a dumb question.... but I was wondering, I know you can use the red infrared globes for night time viewing, but I was wondering if it has to be a special type so they can't see it? Or any red light would do the job? 
Thanks


----------



## caleb96 (Apr 10, 2012)

what reptile is it for?


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 10, 2012)

Snakes


----------



## caleb96 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well when i first got my woma pythons i used them but then i realized they blow really quick and they tend to get very very hot so i would not recommend them all the heating my snakes have at night are there heat mats.
I have the heat mats on all the time then just there normal basking light on through the day.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok.. I was thinking more along the lines of the LED down lights that can change colour. Obviously not to have them flashing rainbow colours all day as I would imagine that would scare the snakes... I was thinking more along the lines of red for night time viewing, and who know for daytime. I am thinking that a uvb globe, perhaps a fluro up under the lip at the front, and one or two down lights, they could cast an orange glow, or perhaps blue, who knows. I am talking about a potential enclosure for bredli pythons, so I was thinking an orange glow might look good. But if you had a rainforest type enclosure a green or blue would probably look awesome. Also I like the look of the beams of light the down lights cast. The ones I am talking about are low voltage, not very 'bright' lights. Anyway.. I'm rambling, I tend to go a bit over board when I start thinking about designing an enclosure but my main concern is creating an environment the snakes will feel comfortable in. Do you think these types of lights would put them off?? Will they be able so see the red night time light if I used these? Thanks


----------



## boxhead1990 (Apr 10, 2012)

globe with a thermostat dont get hot and its been in use for nearly 12 months now works a treat but as dads been winging about the power it uses il be going back to heat cords in his next enclosure

and yes i have a bredli


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 10, 2012)

The reason we use infra red lights for snake enclosures, is that snakes cant see infra red (thats why thier pupils are fully dialated under night time infra red light) This way we can see the snakes, but they think it is dark, so thier day/night cycle doesnt get disturbed.

Some people use red party bulbs instead of IR, but I dont know how red light effects the snake compared with infra red. You would have to try the lights you speak of and see what the snakes eyes do. If you turn on your orange light and the snakes pupils are not dialated, he can see the light.

Let us know what you find out


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 11, 2012)

Righto, well I might start with one then. I'll let you know what I find out!


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 11, 2012)

standard "party" globes are fine for night lighting, check this out tells you all you need to know. 

http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/images/enclosure/files/lightuvlight.pdf

Last paragraph of page three is what I think your talking about.


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 11, 2012)

i use red leds for night viewing for the croc .


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Venomous, that was what I was looking for! Now I will just have to speak to the wholesaler and find out how the bulbs change colour as to if they will still give off any white light.

cool Jas, got any pics??? I like the look of the leds! not 100% sure about how the colour changing ones work but I figured it would look awesome!!!!


----------



## Rob (Apr 11, 2012)

oOLaurenOo said:


> Thanks Venomous, that was what I was looking for! Now I will just have to speak to the wholesaler and find out how the bulbs change colour as to if they will still give off any white light.



The standard "party" lights do give off white light because they have a clear neck. Personally, I think they are a terrible choice for night lighting but I know *lots* of people use them and are quite happy with them.
In the pdf (linked above) it mentions that you can cover up the neck with automative paint though if you were going to go through that much trouble why not just use the infra red globes instead ? I see the Herp Shop are selling them for $8.50 which isn't too bad, considering I was paying $35+ each 10 years ago. Right now I am using the Exo Terra "Heat Glo" 50w, it is my only heat source and is working very well.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 11, 2012)

I have an Exo Terra heat glo for heat which I am using at the moment. These lights are only for night time viewing, and perhaps to give the enclosure a bit of tinted light during the day also. I was considering the down lights cause they look cool, but I need the snakes not to be able to see the red light... This is my issue.. Will they be able to see the red light if it isn't a special globe? I know you can use party lights and cover the neck but I was wondering about these specific lights... Thought someone might have used them before, but since they are for houses, not reptiles specifically, I haven't been able to find any info on how the snakes will respond to them. I will do some more research and see how I go.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 11, 2012)

I use either or.... they both cost the same, only diff i have found is the ones from pet shop provide heat too.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 11, 2012)

Really? Colour changing LEDs at pet shops..? I'll have to look into it.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 11, 2012)

You can tell by the snakes pupils if he can see (is affected by) the light. Dialated pupils= he cant see it.... undialated he can  Its all in the eyes :shock: looooook into my eyes.... hehehehehe


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 11, 2012)

lol well I can't find any info on the net as to how they might respond so I guess I will just have to get one and see how it goes!!


----------



## bigjoediver (Apr 14, 2012)

Try searching eBay for aquarium led light strips, they come in blue (moonlight) and red/ orange as well as white. Most come from china, cheap as use only a couple of watts produce near as no heat and are waterproof. There are also led spots on there but not sure if they only come in white.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Apr 14, 2012)

ok, will do. thanks


----------



## Rattler (Apr 14, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> The reason we use infra red lights for snake enclosures, is that snakes cant see infra red (thats why thier pupils are fully dialated under night time infra red light) This way we can see the snakes, but they think it is dark, so thier day/night cycle doesnt get disturbed.


Pupils can still be dialeted in low light, so they still might be able to see what we are seeing. Have a look in the mirror at our pupils in the same light. Im not sure about snakes but infrared is definitely not visible to us, so whatever light you are seeing it must still contain red light from the visible spectrum even if it does also contain infrared. For example, our tv remote controls are infrared but even in darkness we cant detect a light coming from them. But just for fun, grab your phone and put the camera on. Now point your remote control at the phone and push a button. Cool hey .


----------



## browny (Apr 16, 2012)

Rattler....just tried it and hey I never noticed that but with a stupid question why is it a blue tinge if it's 'infra red'

I don't understand the scientific side the light spectrum so aside from the bare basics it's all new to me lol


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 16, 2012)

If there is a blue tinge, it cant be pure infra red? Blue is the other end of the scale (with regards to what humans can see). Which light did you try Browny?


----------



## rvcasa (May 8, 2012)

Robnson said:


> The standard 'party' lights do give off white light because they have a clear neck ...I think they are a terrible choice...



Absolutely correct!
Only Infrareds are not 'seen' and many professional breeders in Oz use them day and night.


----------

